# An idea to get us shooting more



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. I guess I'm up for the challenge...guess that means tomorrow I have 60 arrows extra to shoot:wink:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im in


great idea


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i shoot a lot when i go to the range and i shoot some at home. What i do have to say is that don't over do it. If you need to shoot 200arrows, don't do it all at once


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i shoot a lot when i go to the range and i shoot some at home. What i do have to say is that don't over do it. If you need to shoot 200arrows, don't do it all at once


Good point, but I think its best not to shoot 200 arrows just so you can spend 200 minutes on AT :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i just spend that much time on here


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

great idea. well i try to shoot 50 arrows a day and i spend 10 on archery talk so can we have roll over.lol


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats a good idea actually, I am on this site wayy to much. But its mainly because I have time for it now. I usually am busy when I get home from school with homework and then practice or a game, and when I get home and its dark out so I cant shoot, so i resort to AT, facebook, and xbox. But on weekends and days with no school, good rule of thumb :thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Thats a good idea actually, I am on this site wayy to much. But its mainly because I have time for it now. I usually am busy when I get home from school with homework and then practice or a game, and when I get home and its dark out so I cant shoot, so i resort to AT, facebook, and xbox. But on weekends and days with no school, good rule of thumb :thumbs_up


I've got an hour or two after school to shoot, but I'm usually pretty busy then. I've talked to my dad and we're going to hook up some lights for the targets so I can shoot in the dark.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I get 45 minutes of computer time and probably spend 35 minutes or less on here, I am shooting fine other than the bad shot on the hog last weekend because i got too excited, I usually shoot a little bit every day or every other day, and here recently I go outside with my bow and 1 arrow with a small game head on it, and I shoot at the small piles of dirt that the moles leave up and guess the distance and hopefully hit the mark, it helps me shoot better and helps me judge distance. i don't sit there and shoot 100 arrows a day usually I don't shoot more than 25 and if i do it's because I'm shooting with a friend or something like that, after 30 shots one right after another my left arm and my right shoulder get a little tired to wher I can't pull my bow back as easily as i could on the first 10 shots or so.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Thats a good idea actually, I am on this site wayy to much. But its mainly because I have time for it now. I usually am busy when I get home from school with homework and then practice or a game, and when I get home and its dark out so I cant shoot, so i resort to AT, facebook, and xbox. But on weekends and days with no school, good rule of thumb :thumbs_up


You can still blank bale in the basement or garage. I also use a release trainer when I can't shoot or don't have time.
http://www.grivtech.com/index.php?p...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=31&vmcchk=1&Itemid=31 

Also don't start shooting 100 arrows a day right away. When I started shooting every day I only shot 30-50 arrows a day, now I shoot 100-130 shots a day.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i shoot in front of the garage with the motion light because i have that getting dark too quick problem


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Well. So far I've spent about 10 minutes on here and I'm getting ready to shoot. I even got a little moose to shoot at today that one of my friends drew for me in art class.


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

*i shot*

i shot about 27 shots today,had to stop started raining.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Also, shooting strong shots will help you better than shooting twice as many weaker shots. If you need to shoot 60shots, shoot strong shots


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't shoot to see how many shots I can shoot, i just take my time and make sure every shot would be like shooting at an animal and what I try to do sometimes is make the shot situation real life based like sneaking up to a target or walking up to it and guessing the distance, it all helps me do better so when i'm in the woods with a broadhead on my arrow and a deer or a hog 20 yards away that i will have confidence that I will place that arrow where I want it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

same with me ignition, I dont think practicing is about shotting 10 trillion arrows...I quit when i fell that im shooting as good or better than when i started. thats just ME, though...thats a pretty good idea anyway!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I don't shoot to see how many shots I can shoot, i just take my time and make sure every shot would be like shooting at an animal and what I try to do sometimes is make the shot situation real life based like sneaking up to a target or walking up to it and guessing the distance, it all helps me do better so when i'm in the woods with a broadhead on my arrow and a deer or a hog 20 yards away that i will have confidence that I will place that arrow where I want it.


That is good, but I would suggest shooting two arrows per distance. Hunting is all about the first shot, but you will build consistency if you can do it twice every time


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well i shot 30 arrows today so i got 30 min.
ill shoot alot tommorow i have a money shoot. and the farthest shot is 22 yards i got this one in the bag:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## romero (Jan 14, 2010)

i shoot 20 good shots a day,and to much shooting can cause bad habits


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

well, it just so happens that i was shooting blank bale today in effort to cure my target panic when i saw this. so i guess its 200min for me. lol


----------

